

IPhone App Exposes Social Security Numbers - mcgin
http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/iphone-app-exposes-pontentially-anyones-social-security-number/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+infosecResources+%28InfoSec+Resources%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
huxley
What you might think the article is about: Poor security in app leaks private
information including SSNs

What article is actually about: Infosec blogger says Police can mention SSNs
and other private info on police band, imagines complicated chained social
engineering to ruin someone's life to get their ID, somehow an iPhone app that
emulates police scanner is involved even though real police scanners are cheap
and have been available for decades, oh god, I've wasted my life reading
stupid blogposts like this ...

